# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  przyspieszony wiek kostny, czy jest szansa na wyższy wzrost

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój syn ma 14 lat i 168 cm wzrostu. Czy diagnoza przyspieszonego wieku kostnego na 17 lat oznacza, że już więcej nie urośnie?

----------

